# Raiden zeros



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

So I just got a pair of the raiden zero bindings,and thought I would make a mini review of my time with them so far. I have only ridden them once and I was using a snowmobile to get to the top of the hill seeing as the hill is officially closed for the year. These bindings are mid flex and have very nice support. Perfect amount of flex for the few rails I rode. They cushion landings very well it's like landing on a little pillow lol. They were really easy and straightforward to set up, and I really enjoy the ankle and toe strap. My only con on these bindings is the sizing. I got a size medium as all the nitro charts said they work for up to a size 10.5. I have a size 10 boot and it fits great length wise but with my vans boots they do not fit width wise. These are normal boots not wide or anything. Overall I would give these bindings 4 out of 5 stars. I think they are perfect for a park orientated rider who likes to shred the rest of the mountain at times to. Will update this next year as I ride these a bit more.


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

These bindings did fit my Nike size 10 boots fine, but my friend had width probs also with his size 10.5 DC boots.


----------

